# FR: Il vient-tu ? Tu m'aimes-tu ? [sic] - interrogation avec "tu" redondant/explétif au Québec



## ham_let

It is too late in the day for me to think in French (sorry) so this is going to be 100% English haha. Feel free to reply in French. 

*Québec interrogative "-tu" *

I have a vague understanding of how it works, but I have a few questions. I'd like to be familiar enough with it that I feel confident using it myself (at this point I will just sit back and observe until I "get" it, but I would like to stop speaking French as if I am living in an instructional video...).

1. Is it ONLY used for yes or no questions? Are there yes or no questions where it CAN'T be used? Examples?

2. Where do you place the particle when the question is filled with extra pronoms, infinitives and clauses? At the end of the last conjugated verb?
i. Il va-tu aller? ou Il va aller-tu?
ii. Il vient-tu avec nous? ou Il vient avec nous-tu?

3. How common is it (in a social setting) as far as yes/no questions go? Is it virtually the only form used? How much is inversion used? "Est-ce que" forms?

4. How does it compare (in frequency of use) to just saying a neutral sentence and changing your intonation to make it sound like a question?

5. What is the correct intonation to use in a -tu question? How should it sound? Start off like a regular sentence and then raise the tone on the -tu? (Hard to answer, I know...)

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Nicomon

Has anyone heard this song by Desjardins? *Tu m'aimes tu*

ham_let makes reference to Quebec's famous « double tu » or « extra tu », which I believe comes from the old t'y.
I only have time to answer a few questions.



> 1. Is it ONLY used for yes or no questions? I think so. We don't say: _comment tu vas-tu_? But I might say: _coudon, tu m'écoutes-tu/tu viens-tu (oui ou non)?_ This _tu_ is a « particule d'insistance ».
> Are there yes or no questions where it CAN'T be used? None comes to mind, right now.
> 
> 2.
> i. Il va-tu aller? (but then, a Quebecer would not pronounce the L in "il" ou Il va aller-tu?
> ii. Il vient-tu avec nous? ou Il vient avec nous-tu?
> 
> 3. How common is it (in a social setting) as far as yes/no questions go? Very common
> Is it virtually the only form used? Of course not.
> 
> 5. What is the correct intonation to use in a -tu question? How should it sound? Start off like a regular sentence and then raise the tone on the -tu? (Hard to answer, I know...) You got it right. I raise the tone on « tu ».



C'est*-tu* plus clair?


----------



## Novanas

Hello Folks, I have another question for our good friends from Quebec, and I would be very glad of their help.

It concerns this construction "ça arrive-tu" which is puzzling me greatly.

To put it in context, a man has seen a statue move and now four young people have joined him to see if they can also see it move, and one of them asks him, "ça arrive-tu des fois qu'elle se montre deux fois la même fois?"

I undestand this to mean (translating very freely and eliminating a couple of these annoying "fois") "Does it ever happen that you see it move twice in quick succession?"

A moment later they are wondering whether they should tell the priest, and one of them asks, "On lui dit-tu?", which I take to mean, "Do you think we should tell him?"

Have I correctly understood these two questions?  I am wondering as well if this is simply colloquial speech.  In English we quite frequently (and I am often guilty of it myself) use language that is not grammatically correct.  Or is this simply a construction that is acceptable in Quebec (whereas I assume that it is not in France) since of course there are regional differences in any language?


----------



## WindDust

Your translation seems good to me
And yes in France we wouldn't use that, even when mistreating the grammar! 
Wait for our Canadian friends


----------



## gustave

I believe these gentleman are simulating drunkenness.
You could say : It occurs you sometimes it shows up two times at the same time ?


----------



## Novanas

Thanks for your replies.  The text gives no indication that the four young people (two girls, two guys) are drunk or on drugs, anything like that.  It's the afternoon and they all appear to be perfectly sober.


----------



## WindDust

Maybe they are stereotypes of person from the countryside or smthg like that


----------



## Mauricet

Alors là, les Québécois ! _Il vient-tu avec nous ?_ Vous dites ça en vrai ? Et ça veut dire ?


----------



## Nicomon

Ça veut dire... _Il vient t'y avec nous? = Est-ce qu'il vient avec nous ?_

Eh oui, on le dit pour vrai. Et je suis à peu près convaincue que ce « tu » superfétatoire (ou d'insistance) vient de _t'y_.

Pour plus d'info à ce sujet, voir ce fil puis cet autre fil et ce petit article (intitulé le double tu)


----------



## Nicomon

Our « _tu_ » seems to be the question of the day. 

I just want to specify though that we - at least I - use it much less with _vous_ :
I personally would not say : _vous travaillez-tu?_ while I might say _tu travailles-tu/ il travaille-tu?_



gustave said:


> I believe these gentleman are simulating drunkenness.


 Actually, no. They are not.  This is typical familiar/colloquial Quebec French. Seneca understood very well. Now I don't know how to make his/her solutions sound more colloquial in English.

- _On lui dit tu? = On lui dit ti? = Est-ce qu'on lui dit? = Devrions-nous/devrait-on lui dire?
- Ça arrive tu des fois = Est-ce que cela arrive, des fois = Est-ce qu'il arrive parfois? _

A literal translation of the second sentence would be (roughly): _Does it happen sometimes that she shows up two times at the same time?_


----------



## Mezian10

i have also seen this in other Francophone countries. It may be interesting to have a look at this: http://repository.upenn.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=1174&context=ircs_reports [see p. 68 and 221 onwards]


----------



## Charlie Parker

The _tu _is nothing more than an interrogative marker in popular speech. Here are some examples:

tu?
indicateur d'interogation
question marker

tu?, il parle-tu?
Parle-t-il?
Is he speaking?

tu?, vous travaillez-tu?
Travaillez-vous?
Are you working?

It is from this source. See also the message of Nicomon here.


----------



## pointvirgule

Je soutiens les explications de Nicomon. La particule interrogative _-tu_ du parler québécois est une variante phonétique du vieux français populaire _-t'y_. 

L'emploi d'une particule interrogative sert à distinguer la forme affirmative de la forme interrogative. Cette pratique langagière a virtuellement disparu en Europe (je crois), mais elle est bien vivante de l'autre côté de la flaque.

La prononciation québécoise de la particule interrogative se confond avec celle du pronom personnel _tu_, mais ce sont deux choses bien distinctes.

Phrases courantes :
_On arrive-tu bientôt ?_ (On arrive-t'y bientôt ?)
_Tu veux-tu ? _(Tu veux-t'y ?)
_Y vient-tu ou y vient pas ?_ (Il vient-y ou il vient pas ?)
_Ça se peut-tu !_ (Ça se peut-y ! = Est-ce possible !)

Évidemment, lorsque le contexte l'exige, on sort notre français du dimanche et on dit : _Est-ce qu'on arrive bientôt ?_

@ham_let: The particle is suffixed to the conjugated verb or to the auxiliary: _Il va-tu venir ? T'as-tu fait tes devoirs ?_


----------



## Mauricet

Mais si vous appelez ça _double tu_ on croit forcément que c'est le pronom de la deuxième personne du singulier, et on n'y comprend rien, comme *tous* les non-Québécois de ce fil ... Merci, Nicomon !


----------



## Nicomon

Ce n'est pas nous qui l'appelons _double tu_. Je crois bien que le petit article que j'ai mis plus haut est de la plume d'une Française de l'Hexagone.

Dans _il vient tu_... c'est ce que j'ai appelé plus haut «_ extra tu_ » ou « _particule d'insistance_ ».  J'aurais dû écrire plutôt... « _particule interrogative_ ».


----------



## francais_espanol

En tant qu'anglophone qui a appris le français standard au Québec, je trouve ce sujet passionnant. 

Quel serait l'équivalent de "Est-il possible que" en "québécois" ? "Ça se peut tu que" ?


----------



## Nicomon

francais_espanol said:


> Quel serait l'équivalent de "Est-il possible que" en "québécois" ? "Ça se peut tu que" ?


Ou encore... _C'est tu possible que_? Mais je dirais aussi, sans ce « tu/t'y » : _Est-ce possible que / Est-ce que c'est possible que / Est-ce que ça se peut que... _Par contre _est-il_ me vient moins spontanément.


----------



## bh7

See Wikipédia, "Français québécois", Particule interrogative « -tu » :


> La particule _-tu_ est souvent utilisée dans le langage familier quand on pose une question directe (dont la réponse ne peut être que oui ou non) à quelqu'un. Le _-tu_ tient alors le rôle d'un adverbe d'interrogation ou d'exclamation. Ce _-tu_ est dérivé du _-ti_, particule interrogative du langage populaire en France, tirée du _(-)t_ de la 3e personne verbale accolé au pronom _il_ comme dans "Y en a-t-il d'autres?" ou "Faut-il être fou?", perdant graduellement le _l_ comme dans "C'est-y pas possible". On retrouve beaucoup, au Québec, de la "parlure sarthouaise" du Maine-Anjou, ainsi qu'une grande communalité de vocabulaire rural.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

J'ai une interrogation à propos de cet extra-tu que je découvre avec ce fil.

Si j'ai bien compris, il viendrait de "t'y" ? Serait-ce possible qu'auparavant ce fût "t'il"

_Tu viens-tu ?_ -> _tu viens-t'y ?_ -> _tu viens-t'il ?_

A ce moment-là, j'hypothéquerais bien une forme d'origine en _viens-t'il_ qui pourrait être la trace d'un voussoiement à la troisième personne du singulier (comme l'espagnol usted) en vieux français.

D'ailleurs certains parlent souvent à la troisième personne du singulier à une personne (même présente) qu'ils hésitent à tutoyer ou à voussoyer. (ex _Il viendrait avec nous ?_). Ce serait drôle alors que ce soit un voussoiement au singulier non ?


----------



## ChrisPa

En France, ma grand-mère disait "tu viens t'y?" (comme elle ne l'écrivait pas, je ne suis pas sûre que ce soit "t'y" mais je pense que oui).


----------



## Nicomon

Je ne sais pas non plus l'ortographe exacte, entre -ti et t'y.  Mais chose certaine, c'est de là que viens notre « tu interrogatif »,  C'est donc du français 19e siècle, servi à la québécoise.


----------



## quinoa

-tu, from -ti from-ty from -t-il me semble une lignée assez cohérente et correspond à ce qui est enseigné.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Je pense qu'on retrouve cette forme dans des parlers populaires, en Limousin notamment : "c'est-y", "c'est-y pas vrai ?".


----------



## karimcha

Le plus important reste de savoir que la grammaire formelle ne permet pas l'utilisation de deux ''tu'' dans une phrase.

Par exemple, il est incorrect de dire :
Tu veux-tu aller au cinéma?

Il est par contre très fréquent d'entendre ce genre de locution qui nous provient d'un français canadien-français archaique.


----------



## ham_let

Again, I might as well say that "formal grammar" does not matter to me one bit. If I promise I won't use this form when talking to my professor or when writing an essay, will people stop mentioning this?

Incorrect? According to whom? The higher ups can all suck it. I want to ask someone if they want to see a movie without seeming like a square.

If I said "tu veux-tu aller au cinéma?" and it was word-for-word what the interlocuteur expected, I don't think that is incorrect at all.


----------



## jinchia1995

Bonjour à tous!

Je regardais une série Quebeçois quand j'ai rencrontré cette phrase - on peut-tu arrêter ça, le basket-ball?

Peut-on m'expliquer pourquoi il y a deux pronoms tu et on ici? Il doit normalement être ecrit comme ça - on peut arrêter ça, le basket-ball, n'est-ce pas?

(Is it a Quebeçois french thing to do so..?)

Merci d'avance.

Jin


----------



## Oddmania

jinchia1995 said:


> Is it a Quebeçois french thing to do so..?



Yes  I'll let a native Canadian speaker explain it further, but questions are often build this way in Canadian French. I found this article on Wikipedia:



> *Particule interrogative « -tu »*
> La particule « -tu » est utilisée quand on pose une question directe (dont la réponse ne peut être que _oui _ou _non_) à quelqu’un.
> Le « -tu » tient alors le rôle d’un adverbe d’interrogation ou d’exclamation
> 
> Est-ce que j'ai l'air fatigué ? → _J’ai-tu l’air fatigué ?_
> Y en a-t-il d'autres ? → _Y en a-tu d’autres ?_
> Tu vas bien ? → _Tu vas-tu bien ?_
> Ça va ? → _Ça va-tu ?_​


I found out this is an adaptation of the «_t_ euphonique» we use in French to ask questions, as in _Parle*-t-*elle français ?_ or _Y a*-t-*il... ?_, which became _Elle parle-tu...?_ and _Il y a-tu...?_ in Canadian French.​


----------



## bragpipes

Oddmania's explanation is correct.  It's a particle for yes-or-no questions and has nothing to do with "tu" (you) - it can be used with any person/number.    The fact that it's is "tu" is a coincidence.

Although "tu" is used to indicate that the statement is 1. a question and 2. a yes-or-no question, it conveys that information much sooner than not using it, especially in longer phrases and ones not using standard question constructs (Est-ce que).  So something like _"T'a tu vu mon char?_" indicates immediately that it's a question when heard.  These statements also have a rising intonation, with or without the tu.

I know I said it can be used with any person or number (grammatically), but keep in mind that tu is very slang.  If you're addressing one person with "vous" out of politeness, you're probably unlikely to use the interrogative "tu."


----------



## t k

Bonjour.
_*Je** peux-tu m'en aller ?*_ 
Does this mean "*Can you help me?*"?
Merci.  --- tk


----------



## Michelvar

Hi,

no, it means "may I go?", like in I'm bored, this is not fun, may I go play in my room?

It is not used in French from France, but seems to be common in Canadian French.


----------



## Bezoard

But "Je peux-tu m'en aller ?" is absolutely not standard French. The standard versions would be :
_Puis-je m'en aller ?
Est-ce que je peux m'en aller ?
Je peux m'en aller ?_
There is also in some parts of France a colloquial version, close to the Canadian one :
_Je peux-ti m'en aller ?_


----------



## Nicomon

@ Bezoard  :  Je confirme que cet ajout de « tu  » est très courant en français québécois familier  et l'équivalent de  « ti ».
Il en a été question plus d'une fois sur ce forum.
[…]

Je dirais que la version la plus usuelle est  :  _Est-ce que je peux m'en aller ?_
À mon avis la version très soignée :  _Puis-je m'en aller ?  _n'est pas vraiment « standard ».


----------

